# Onkyo TX-NR609 doesn’t display DTS-Master Audio nor Dolby TrueHD



## imtiaz54 (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi there,
I have an Onkyo TX-NR609 and a Panasonic DMP-BDT310 blu-ray player. Everything worked fine. I moved home and appear to have changed something accidentally. Dolby TrueHD Blu-ray disc plays as Dolby D and DTS-Master Audio as DTS. Tried playing different disc's. Same result. Not sure the setting on the blu-ray player is incorrect or the Onkyo receiver. Please help anyone. Thanks


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

If you aren't using an HDMI cable, you can't get TrueHD or DTS-HD MA. The disc player and AVR may also have a setup menu options to always limit digital audio to DD or DTS. If you used an optical digital or coax digital cable, I don't believe those will transmit TrueHD or DTS-HD MA.


----------



## imtiaz54 (Aug 17, 2021)

Thank you Da Wiz. I'm using HDMI 10.2ghs cable to transport 3D. Both the AVR and disc player are 3D ready. Hence the use of this cable. Can you please advise where I should look in the setup menu options that always limit to DD or DTS?


----------



## imtiaz54 (Aug 17, 2021)

BTW 3D plays perfectly. It's the audio that is the problem.


----------



## moovtune (Jun 17, 2010)

On your Panasonic, turn off the secondary audio.


----------



## Lord Calvert (Sep 17, 2021)

imtiaz54 said:


> Hi there,
> I have an Onkyo TX-NR609 and a Panasonic DMP-BDT310 blu-ray player. Everything worked fine. I moved home and appear to have changed something accidentally. Dolby TrueHD Blu-ray disc plays as Dolby D and DTS-Master Audio as DTS. Tried playing different disc's. Same result. Not sure the setting on the blu-ray player is incorrect or the Onkyo receiver. Please help anyone. Thanks


Try resetting your receiver my Sony has done that before and a master reset fixed the issue just remember your have to reset the speaker size and distance because it will return to default settings


----------



## imtiaz54 (Aug 17, 2021)

moovtune said:


> On your Panasonic, turn off the secondary audio.


Thank you I have done that. No luck yet


----------



## imtiaz54 (Aug 17, 2021)

Lord Calvert said:


> Try resetting your receiver my Sony has done that before and a master reset fixed the issue just remember your have to reset the speaker size and distance because it will return to default settings


Yes sir. I tried that but still DTS-MA Audio BR disc still shows DTS. Didn't try a Dolby TrueHD disc yet. But I don't expect it to be any different.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Is your bd player set to pcm? It should be set to bitstream.


----------



## imtiaz54 (Aug 17, 2021)

Thank you. Yes, it is set to bitstream.


----------



## imtiaz54 (Aug 17, 2021)

When I hit the display button of the Onkyo remote it shows input DTS and output DTS on the TV screen. So I'm wondering if the BD player isn't the culprit.


----------



## imtiaz54 (Aug 17, 2021)

I was playing Dunkirk BD which has DTS-Master audio. I hit the display button of the Onkyo remote to see what it says. I took a pic. Will anyone be able to decipher it, please?


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Since you already made sure the Panasonic is set to bitstream go into the Onkyo settings and under Audio Selector set the "Fixed Mode" to Off (it's likely set to DTS).

From page 54 of the manual:

■ Fixed Mode 
`Off: The format is detected automatically. If no digital input signal is present, the corresponding analog input is used instead. 
`PCM: Only 2-channel PCM format input signals will be heard. If the input signal is not PCM, the PCM indicator will flash and noise may also be produced. 
`DTS: Only DTS (but not DTS-HD) format input signals will be heard. If the input signal is not DTS, the DTS indicator will flash and there will be no sound. 

When “HDMI”, “COAXIAL” or “OPTICAL” is selected in the “Audio Selector” setting, you can then specify the signal type in “Fixed Mode”. Normally, the AV receiver detects the signal format automatically. However, if you experience either of the following issues when playing PCM or DTS material, you can manually set the signal format to PCM or DTS.


----------



## imtiaz54 (Aug 17, 2021)

Thank you Infrasonic. Appreciate it. I tried that. Fixed Mode was already Off. i went to DTS and back to Off. No joy. It still shows DTS. This is really frustrating.


----------



## imtiaz54 (Aug 17, 2021)

I watched a Netflix movie chromecast via the AVR. The display showed Dolby D+. This may seem to suggest that the AVR is reading/displaying the output audio correctly, except for the audio that is output from the BD player. Am I right in this, please? 

I tried another thing. I took out my old panasonic dmp-bd35 BD player and hooked it up in place of the current one. The image was distorted but, lo and behold, the AVR display showed DTS-MASTER Audio!! But as soon as I corrected the image, back to square one - DTS! 

There may be something obvious that I'm not seeing.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Netflix does usually display Dolby D+ so you're good there. I'm guessing it might be the Panasonic causing this issue. Have you tried updating its firmware and doing a factory reset? Afterwards make sure it's set to bitstream. If that doesn't fix it I'd see if you have a local Best Buy or similar store with a good return policy and test out another Panny.


----------

